# Difference between block-letter 5150 and 6505?



## techcoreriffman (Feb 9, 2010)

All right, what's the difference between a 5150 and a 6505? They seem to be set up almost exactly the same, so is it tubes or what?

Thanks.


----------



## agoz20 (Feb 9, 2010)

They are the same. People say they are different but they are not. Wiki it


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 9, 2010)

Block letter, signature and 6505 all the same amp. I believe the block letter came with some better tubes when they first came out but by now its irrelevant.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 9, 2010)

as others have already stated, the only difference is the name. 

i've A/Bd my old 5150 with a brand new 6505 before and with the exception of the JJ/ Tung-Sol tubes in my 5150, they were nearly identical.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Feb 9, 2010)

read this, straight from Peavey. answers pretty much every question regarding the 5150/6505 series:

The EVH Guitar Registry - Peavey 6505 Preview

5150 Block Letter = 5150 Signature = 6505
5150 II = 6505+


----------



## 155 (Feb 9, 2010)

some will say they are different....they are not


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 9, 2010)

Some say the block has better components, while the signatures have cheaper ones.

Not sure, though. Just what I have read in some threads.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> Some say the block has better components, while the signatures have cheaper ones.
> 
> Not sure, though. Just what I have read in some threads.



Some are full of shit. Same schematics, same amp


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 9, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Some are full of shit. Same schematics, same amp


 
I think more than some are full of shit.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Feb 10, 2010)

Block letters are older, which generally translates into a full retube (which can make the amps gain-staging and power section sound tremendously better). 

Maybe we should send this off to myth-busters


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 10, 2010)

So are the 5150 II and 6505+ the exact same sound lead channel as the 5150/6505+ but with added tweakability to the clean channel?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 10, 2010)

The II's/+ models lead channel isn't exactly the same as the first series. They tend to be not quite as aggressive. But when you're talking about 5150s there is no shortage of that. You CAN get the II's/+ models lead channel modded to its sibling's specs but for most its not worth it. The ability to dial in a semi usable clean tone while not having to compromise your lead settings is what draws most people to the II/+


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had a block letter 5150, recorded with a non block letter 5150 and have a 6505+

The only reason I'd like a 5150 instead of a 6505 id because it looks cooler. That is it.

Schematics and components are the same, the only difference is that they ship crap tubes in them when they come stock.

There basically is no difference apart from the tubes you find in them.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 10, 2010)

HAUCH said:


> I owned a block letter, and I'm one of the " full of shit " guys that believe there is a difference.



So its you! Haha, what tubes did you have in there? My block letter smoked others that I put it up against but I had a tungsol/JJ combo in there that IMO really made it scream. Much better than the poopy stock tubes as James stated.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm glad to see the responses in this thread 

It makes me raise an eyebrow when people say "ZOMG I JUST GOT MY HANDS ON A BLOCK LETTER 5150!!!" and I'm thinking "It's exactly the same as a 6505 you tit"


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 10, 2010)

I just ordered a new 6505. I can't wait till it gets here. I had a 6505+ a year ago but had to sell it. I realized I don't really need 2 channels. I plan on using the lead channel only. I can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## groph (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, due to block letter 5150's simply being old, odds are they've had a full retube or two, so they'd at least sound different than they would if they were totally stock.

I always thought it was just that "it's old therefore it has this intangible mojo that makes it sound better and you can't prove me wrong" type of deal.

I've also read that no two tube amps sound EXACTLY the same.

As far as the 5150 and 5150II/6505 and 6505+ business goes, I'll sum up my opinion quickly.

*5150*

Insanely brutal tone
Insanely terrible clean

*5150 II*

Insanely brutal tone, a little bit brighter than the 5150 judging from clips I've heard. They're surely capable of producing 99% identical tones
Possibility of a passable clean due to separate channel EQ

*6505*

Identical to 5150

*6505 +*

Identical to 5150 II


----------



## techcoreriffman (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everybody. Considering that I'd like to know what tubes are coming in it, I'd prolly rather have the 6505 and just retube it. And thank god I never use a clean channel.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 10, 2010)

ykcirj said:


> I just ordered a new 6505. I can't wait till it gets here. I had a 6505+ a year ago but had to sell it. I realized I don't really need 2 channels. I plan on using the lead channel only. I can't wait until it gets here.



My old band recorded with an original block letter 5150 in 1994. i just grabbed a 6505, no difference. I like the 6505/5150s vs the +'s because I actually feel they are more versatile for gain stuff. The dual inputs I find are very handy, especially with different guitars with different pickups. Crank the gain on the rhythm channel, and you have 2 distinct footswitchable gain sounds. 9x out of 10 I control clean sounds with the volume knob, rolling off until I get a slightly gritty clean anyway.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 10, 2010)

So how do these compare to the new 5150 III from fender?


----------



## Tawlks (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a different amp. It's built by Fender under the EVH brand. 

It's not as raw or as Brutal as the Peaveys but it can go brutal.  It's also got a fender clean and three channels. It's also more expensive. 

Go speak to DrakkerTyranis about Block Letter/Script heads.. he'll set you straight.


----------

